# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Thành viên mới

## minhhungacb

Chào các bạn, mình có cơ sở sản xuất , cần tìm 1 bạn biết cơ khí , hàn , điện tử công nghiệp, nhờ các bạn chia sẽ thông tin giúp, máy móc chạy ổn định, công việc bào trì khi các sự cố xảy ra. Làm việc ở quận bình tân. Lh để trao đổi : 090 9886180 cường

----------


## Minh Đặng

có yêu cầu gì về kinh nghiệp không Bác

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Bác kiếm người điện công nghiệp mà biết cơ khí rồi hàn các thứ thấy khó đó, dân điện thì biết hàn sơ sơ chứ yêu cầu hàn chuẩn là khó khả thi.

----------

